# 11.M update for S3 units breaks Season Passes



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Be aware that on both my S3 OLED units, adding a Seasons Pass since the 11.M update yesterday results in nothing showing up in the ToDo list, no shows being marked for recording. I have reported it to tech support, and there are "scattered reports" of the problem.

If you have 11M, verify that Season Passes are working before relying on them.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

dougdingle said:


> Be aware that on both my S3 OLED units, adding a Seasons Pass since the 11.M update yesterday results in nothing showing up in the ToDo list, no shows being marked for recording. I have reported it to tech support, and there are "scattered reports" of the problem.
> 
> If you have 11M, verify that Season Passes are working before relying on them.


This is incorrect. My apologies to all. This is a guide issue.

What happened was, I selected a new program to get a Pass for, but despite there being no "R" in the description, the guide had the original air date as last year (that was inaccurate). So it thought they were all reruns, and didn't tag any of them. I then tried another program to get a Pass for as a test, and IT HAD THE SAME GUIDE PROBLEM, with the same results. So I thought it was an introduced bug.

Again, apologies for pushing the panic button early.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivos Do Not Use (r) And Never Have.

They Always Use Original Air Date.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

mattack said:


> Tivos Do Not Use (r) And Never Have.
> 
> They Always Use Original Air Date.


That may be so, but this was a new series never before aired on PBS, so an air date of last November was out of place, in addition to not having the (R).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dougdingle said:


> That may be so, but this was a new series never before aired on PBS, so an air date of last November was out of place, in addition to not having the (R).


And the series wasn't originally aired elsewhere?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

This happens on series that air in England or Canada before coming to the states. The solution is to record first run and repeats for these series. 

Series that come to mind include Last Tango in Halifax, Broadchurch, Luther, The White Queen, Continuum, Downton Abbey and maybe Doctor Who. I'm sure there are many others. It seems like it is becoming more common.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

reneg said:


> This happens on series that air in England or Canada before coming to the states. The solution is to record first run and repeats for these series.
> 
> Series that come to mind include Last Tango in Halifax, Broadchurch, Luther, The White Queen, Continuum, Downton Abbey and maybe Doctor Who. I'm sure there are many others. It seems like it is becoming more common.


Yes, the two I tried to record are on that list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dougdingle said:


> That may be so, but this was a new series never before aired on PBS, so an air date of last November was out of place, in addition to not having the (R).


But, as mentioned, it presumably aired in England earlier.

While I agree that this can be a pain for us, I really think it would be a WORSE solution to fudge "original air date" to really mean "original air date in this country or whatever we really want to pretend it means". (There are _rare_ cases where the OAD info has been manually fixed, e.g. due to preemption.. that's fine, because it is correcting a _false_ OAD.)

A better solution (not like I expect it to happen) is for a Tivo (or some other DVR) to be able to really keep track of which specific episodes we have seen. Even though I have 'new episodes only' on most of my SPs, I still often keep track of which specific episodes of a show I've seen, especially in cases where I know I've missed some (e.g. an external drive died or a rare case of me starting a show after the premiere).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mattack said:


> But, as mentioned, it presumably aired in England earlier.
> 
> While I agree that this can be a pain for us, I really think it would be a WORSE solution to fudge "original air date" to really mean "original air date in this country or whatever we really want to pretend it means". (There are _rare_ cases where the OAD info has been manually fixed, e.g. due to preemption.. that's fine, because it is correcting a _false_ OAD.)
> 
> A better solution (not like I expect it to happen) is for a Tivo (or some other DVR) to be able to really keep track of which specific episodes we have seen. Even though I have 'new episodes only' on most of my SPs, I still often keep track of which specific episodes of a show I've seen, especially in cases where I know I've missed some (e.g. an external drive died or a rare case of me starting a show after the premiere).


Now if only *all* shows had episode numbers, but it seems some do and some don't, the (*&^*^#$%s


----------

